# Tracing History Sharna from Finlake riding centre



## Beatrice5 (16 June 2010)

Hello,

I have managed to trace back some of my mares history but not any further back than Jackie at Finlake and she was very helpful but not sure on dates etc as has quite a lot of horses to try and remember.

Does anyone else know my mare and have any history on her. She is now in a loving home and called Beatrice or Trixie and although wary has overcome a lot of her fears and is a wonderful gentle forward going ride.

Here is a wolly pic just to jog anyones memory


----------



## bexwarren24 (22 June 2010)

Alot of Jackies horses come from Ireland I think. I know this doesnt help but maybe she was an import?


----------



## Beatrice5 (22 June 2010)

If the story that I have been told is correct she was bred locally and is an Arab x Cob and was given to a family of 4 for the older girls who used to ride at the riding school and who had some land and ran wild with a little herd of ponies. Then got sent off to be broken in and thats when she came back a nervous wreck and was given to Jackie to sort out and sell on along with all the other ponies in the herd. Only she never got anywhere with her and wrote her off as a broodmare and sold her very cheaply. Whereby the people who had her as a broodmare sold her a few months later off the back of a lorry at the Newforest sales. The people that then bought her again found she was too nervous and highly strung and again sold her cheaply as a project to me 

Luckily for me with some careful, kind handling we have worked through her issues and she is just the best horse I have ever had. Unfortunately she picked up a little extra passenger along the way and we had a suprize foal in March which has halted our schooling and hacking out for this summer.

I just wanted to know if anyone remembered her from Finlake or even her breeder or the family who had her before could shed any more light on her experiences and why she has so many fears and issues to work through. All the info I can find out will help me to help her.


----------

